# may pizza fattie crust weave



## miamirick (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the votes guys   this was one of the tastiest fatties ive made even my wife loved it

simple to make just like a fattie add onions pizza sauce bacon mushrooms to a nice jimmie dean hot sausage,

I like to quick fry the veggies so they are nice and soft then lay on the sauce and cover with lots of mozzarella cheese

for the throwdown i used pizza crust instead of a bacon weave and bake it in the oven after the fattie was smoked for about 1 1/2 hours


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

Rick I love that idea for a fattie, got it marked down in my to do list! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Updated. I forgot to mention I subscribe to posts so I have a bookmark to them.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the pizza fattie


----------



## nwdave (Jun 14, 2010)

Now, that is a new category if I ever saw one.  Gotta add this one to the list of need to do's. 

A thought though:  After you've smoked the fattie, couldn't you "turn off the smoke" so to speak, kick the smoker temp up to about 275 or so, move the pizza lower and "bake" it in the smoker?


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

nice job rick......my girlfriend had her eye on this one big time!


----------



## walle (Jun 14, 2010)

Rick,

That is one heck of a fattie and one heck of an entry - I've done a lot of things with bread, but nothing like that!

Good on ya for thinking outside the box!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rick, you're creation is positively Bonarooo!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now that was a thing of beauty for sure there Rick. I'm glad that Ito see how you made that crust it is really cool looking.


----------



## caveman (Jun 15, 2010)

That truly was an innovative fattie.  I was thinking why you didn't enter that in the sandwich throwdown.  It was an excellent idea for meat & bread all rolled into one, if you will.  Never-the-less, it was a great entry & another one I need to put on my to do list.  (This list is getting longer than I want.)  Thanks for the competition.


----------

